# Fall pics! (lots of pics)



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys, So I've been taking quite a few pics since its autumn and the leaves are all changing. Here are some pics I took a few mornings ago. Hope you enjoy them, I love taking these pics. Memories to last forever 

With the fog the one morning I just had to go out and take a few shots.





Now some puppy shots. lol Piper will be a year and 9 months in 2 days

Piper looking prettty with the yellow leaves behind her and on the ground


This one I think Ill be getting framed soon.


pretty pup 


Here is some of Zeus- He will be turning two on Oct 18th..Can't believe how fast time flies






Both the dogs...Ill also be framing this one! I love my dogs 


And lastly here are a few more of my time at my parents place..they have a 5.6yr old yellow lab named Carly. She loves playing with my two and they get a long great with her!



annnnd another fav. lol



Also would like to add a few that my sister in law took some for me with the dogs Saturday afternoon. She was using my camera and I did the editing. I would have taken the pics but its harder to do by yourself lol..Too bad my boyfriend Jason, who owns Zeus, had to work or we would have gotten some family photos of all 4 of us.





my loves  


kisses for momma!


She loves me 


smile!



Both dogs again


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the kisses picture should be the one to frame.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. D said:


> I think the kisses picture should be the one to frame.


Oh I bet the majority of them will be


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't get over the fact that one sitting on the others tail didn't end in a tussle. Mine get along fine, but something of that nature would be a wrestling match in an instant.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

brembo said:


> I can't get over the fact that one sitting on the others tail didn't end in a tussle. Mine get along fine, but something of that nature would be a wrestling match in an instant.


Well I never even thought twice about it. My dogs really do care for each other and have never fought (just play fight). But Zeus is a male and Piper a spayed female so I dont know if him laying on her tail would be that upsetting. Not to mention Piper is just waay too laid back sometimes for her own good lol.. They also have grown up together..I got Piper at almost 12 weeks and by that time Zeus was nearing 6 months old. Or maybe all the training i did with my dogs payed off..who knows haha But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such wonderful photos! The one with the two gsd and the yellow lab together is amazing!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

KathrynApril said:


> Such wonderful photos! The one with the two gsd and the yellow lab together is amazing!


Thank you  Happy they all get along and wear each other out.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

beautiful pictures


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

trcy said:


> beautiful pictures


Thanks very much!


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Unbeliavable place and dogs,we don't see those views here in FL.
Beautiful !




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful fall pics-really nice group shots


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

holland said:


> Beautiful fall pics-really nice group shots


Thank you 



Lesber2004 said:


> Unbeliavable place and dogs,we don't see those views here in FL.
> Beautiful !
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww thanks so much but having been to Florida on a few occasions, you to have extremely nice views and wild life there! All the big birds you guys have walking around like its normal! haha You Floridians may not get season changes but you have some beautiful weather almost all year!  Thanks for the compliments though!!


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

All of those pictures are awesome! Stunning backdrop and absolutely beautiful dogs. I think you should enter a picture into the October photo contest:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...october-2013-monthly-photo-contest-theme.html

:falltree:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning photos of humans, scenery and GSDs!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

LookingforLuke said:


> All of those pictures are awesome! Stunning backdrop and absolutely beautiful dogs. I think you should enter a picture into the October photo contest:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...october-2013-monthly-photo-contest-theme.html
> 
> :falltree:


Thank you very much. I was planning on entering one of my pics but really can't decide on which one! Haha



Gretchen said:


> Stunning photos of humans, scenery and GSDs!


Thanks so much it was a fun time getting some pics with my babies  I really don't have many good ones so these were needed of us


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

They all should be framed...... However, my favorite is the "kiss picture".

Beautiful camera work.....it does get much easier with great subjects......

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

oh wow!!!! Awesome photos!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I'm an avid runner and that second pic really made me want to go running there!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wonderful pictures of you, your dogs and scenery, I enjoyed all of them


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Okie2 said:


> They all should be framed...... However, my favorite is the "kiss picture".
> 
> Beautiful camera work.....it does get much easier with great subjects......
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much for looking! I love that "kiss" pic because it's a moment caught between piper and I that would be impossible to capture without someone else around to get it 



Vaks said:


> oh wow!!!! Awesome photos!!!


 Thank you thank you thank you 



fuzzybunny said:


> Beautiful pics! I'm an avid runner and that second pic really made me want to go running there!


Haha thank you. You know you could go running here. Just drive the 6 and a half hours down here  I'm only like an hr and 15 min away from t.o depending on traffic lol



[email protected] said:


> wonderful pictures of you, your dogs and scenery, I enjoyed all of them


Thank so much for the nice comments!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

As always great pictures


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow what beautiful pictures!


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice pics! Just FYI it's much easier to view pics if you post the IMG tag and not the HTML link 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> As always great pictures


As always, thanks very much 



Ali B. said:


> Wow what beautiful pictures!


Very much appreciate the comment!



Mts678 said:


> Nice pics! Just FYI it's much easier to view pics if you post the IMG tag and not the HTML link
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks..I did use the IMG tag..I see them as good sized pics not HTML links....


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

I meant the direct tag. It just makes it easier for other members to view the pics with out having to open up a whole another page to view a pic as if you use the direct tag then any member can view them all much easier. No biggie just sayin...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Mts678 said:


> I meant the direct tag. It just makes it easier for other members to view the pics with out having to open up a whole another page to view a pic as if you use the direct tag then any member can view them all much easier. No biggie just sayin...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


When I see it its a pic..not having to open up anything to see them..they are right there in plain view on this forum..


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful dogs and photos!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

stmcfred said:


> Beautiful dogs and photos!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Piper'sgrl said:


> When I see it its a pic..not having to open up anything to see them..they are right there in plain view on this forum..


Not sure why Mts678 is seeing links but I see all the pictures with no problem as soon as I open the thread.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Ali B. said:


> Not sure why Mts678 is seeing links but I see all the pictures with no problem as soon as I open the thread.


Good to know I'm not losing it! Thanks for letting me know you can see it no problem


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

beautiful dogs you have 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

scottishgsd said:


> beautiful dogs you have
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks very much..Looking forward to watching your cutie grow!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome Pictures!! There are a lot of frame worthy ones, but I agree with you on the one in your avatar is really frame worthy :thumbup:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Awesome Pictures!! There are a lot of frame worthy ones, but I agree with you on the one in your avatar is really frame worthy :thumbup:


Thank you very much. I can't wait to get a bunch of these framed. Especially my avatar . Everyone has been so kind with their comments. I love showing off my dogs to all of you!


----------

